#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Японский >  > > >  >  >  Японские городовые

## Кимихиро

http://gorodovye.rpod.ru/25373.html передачи о "бытовой" жизни и культуре современных японцев глазами наших соотечественников живущих в этой стране

p.s. развеяли очень большое количество моих мифов о Японии и её жителей

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.12.2012), Топпер- (23.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2012)

----------


## Риани

> http://gorodovye.rpod.ru/25373.html передачи о "бытовой" жизни и культуре современных японцев глазами наших соотечественников живущих в этой стране
> 
> p.s. развеяли очень большое количество моих мифов о Японии и её жителей


Чтоб узнать что такое Япония надо просто туда поехать и посмотреть  :Smilie: 

Вот тут можно все выпуски скачать http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1585246

----------


## Lanky

いただきます ( хотел сказать こんにちは)  :Smilie: 
Хочу в Японию. Потому что сердце моё в Минобусан Куонджи. 
_/|\_ 合掌  南無妙法蓮華経 南無妙法蓮華経 !!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Кимихиро

Эх дорого это((( вообще пожить бы пару месяцев там тогда точно узнаешь))

----------


## Кимихиро

いただきます? Вы покушать собрались?))

----------

Lanky (24.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Lanky

> いただきます? Вы покушать собрались?))


Видите как не надёжны переводчики он-лайн. Хочешь сказать одно, выдаёт другое. Хотя скорее всего ошибка моя в копи-пасте.  :Smilie:  Извините. すみません sumimasen _/|\_ 
PS в моём предыдущем посте хотел сказать "конничива" , типа Привет !

----------


## Риани

Не доверяйте переводчикам - учите японский  :Smilie:  Хорошие аудио уроки японского радио http://www.nhk.or.jp/lesson/russian/download/index.html Раньше были уроки "Япония, любовь моя" О Лео, который изучал айкидо в Японии.

----------

Кимихиро (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Эх дорого это((( вообще пожить бы пару месяцев там тогда точно узнаешь))


За пару месяцев не очень все узнаешь :Smilie:  Я жила там три месяца в Киото - лет 20 назад дичком, - сама, - причем моя жизнь была похожа на вылет в другую галактику :Smilie:  Общалась на английском, выдергивая из толпы молодых японцев в костюмах с галстуками - для сведений по окрестностям. Их еще надо было крепко держать, европейцев тогда стеснялись до посинения.

А так приходилось постоянно постигать- что имеют ввиду японцы - буквально по каждому мелкому поводу. Это такой авербальный процесс легкого шока и вбирания совершенно непривычных поведенческих механизмов.
Это инопланетяне. Даже при знании языка и проживания больше 20 лет в другой стране и при местной семье - и то, не все вникают в окружающее и национальные взгляды и привычки.

А так - честно думаю, все равно где жить. Везде есть необходимость адаптации и выживания. И чере три месяца все эти "японизмы"- уже не так привлекательны. Там такие же люди, как и везде. И бытовая жизнь очень дорогая.

Плохо, что многие не могут туда съездить - куча мифов бы сразу развеялась.

----------

Кимихиро (03.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Плохо, что многие не могут туда съездить - куча мифов бы сразу развеялась.


Верно и про китайцев, и про тибетцев.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

И даже про итальянцев :Smilie: 

А Япония - конечно, очень выдающаяся страна и очень необычная. Но ехать туда надо для дела или тогда уж просто в тургруппе. 

И вообще, - хорошо бы пожить в японской семье вообще "изнутри".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

Моя бывшая гражданская жена - японка. Сам я в Японии не был, но многое узнал о Японии. И много мифов для себя разрушил.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Вы по одной японке и никогда не побывав в Японии судите обо всей стране? :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (03.01.2013)

----------


## Риани

> За пару месяцев не очень все узнаешь Я жила там три месяца в Киото - лет 20 назад дичком, - сама, - причем моя жизнь была похожа на вылет в другую галактику Общалась на английском, выдергивая из толпы молодых японцев в костюмах с галстуками - для сведений по окрестностям. Их еще надо было крепко держать, европейцев тогда стеснялись до посинения.
> 
> А так приходилось постоянно постигать- что имеют ввиду японцы - буквально по каждому мелкому поводу. Это такой авербальный процесс легкого шока и вбирания совершенно непривычных поведенческих механизмов.
> Это инопланетяне. Даже при знании языка и проживания больше 20 лет в другой стране и при местной семье - и то, не все вникают в окружающее и национальные взгляды и привычки.
> 
> А так - честно думаю, все равно где жить. Везде есть необходимость адаптации и выживания. И чере три месяца все эти "японизмы"- уже не так привлекательны. Там такие же люди, как и везде. И бытовая жизнь очень дорогая.
> 
> Плохо, что многие не могут туда съездить - куча мифов бы сразу развеялась.


Япония это другая планета. Изучать японцев лучше с точкой доступа (семья, коллеги, друг) так как везде четкая иерархия и посторонний человек без рекомендации это как не званный гость, который хуже татарина  :Smilie:

----------

Кимихиро (03.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Вы по одной японке и никогда не побывав в Японии судите обо всей стране?


Я сделал выводы о некоторых моментах, о которых мы беседовали с женой, и которые я наблюдал в её образе жизни.

----------


## Кимихиро

> И даже про итальянцев
> 
> А Япония - конечно, очень выдающаяся страна и очень необычная. Но ехать туда надо для дела или тогда уж просто в тургруппе. 
> 
> И вообще, - хорошо бы пожить в японской семье вообще "изнутри".


Со знанием хотя бы базового языка я думаю лучше самому ехать,охота покататься по стране посмотреть древние храмы камакуры,киото и т.д. а путёвка не реальных денег будет стоить
да в семью круто было бы,у нас раньше такое было на лето школьников отправляли в Саппоро с подселением)))но сейчас как то забили на это((

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Япония это другая планета. Изучать японцев лучше с точкой доступа (семья, коллеги, друг) так как везде четкая иерархия и посторонний человек без рекомендации это как не званный гость, который хуже татарина


Там даже доходит до смешного - вплоть до подробного талмуда - кому и что дарить в каких случаях :Smilie: 

А вообще - есропейцу краенй трудно жить в этих представлениях о иерархии, потому как в некоторых вещах доходит просто до тупизны или абсурда. И при всем уважении - я сначала все японское уважала без всякой критики. Но потом уже стала подмечать некоторые постоянно повторяющиеся черты. Бюрократия немерянная. меня раз зазывали работать модельером в одну фирму - зашла, а у них  стандартные листы с женскими фигурками, на которых надо рисовать платье - прям, как в детском саду. 

Ну, конечно, мышление у них бывает запредельное и просто нечеловеческая нетрудоспособность. И, вообще - словами это не объяснишь - надо пережить личный опыт. :Smilie:

----------

